# G-bodys



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

looking for ideas on setting up 2 10'' subs with a 15'' aswell.
Im thinking of somehow making a single custom back seat with em all enclosed.
These trunks r so small when you got juice and i figure this may be the only way  

please post pics for ideas and/or leave feed back :biggrin: 

Thanks


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)

yea, you may not like this but i say take the seat out and make a custom fiberglass housing


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

been thinking of moving seat forward some, not that anyone sits back their anyway, and having em between the deck and seats


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)

for the setup i posted its about 700-1000 bucks painted, depending on who does it.

i think its ill as hell when people take the seats out and put a fiberglass enclosure in place of it... but thats me. plus its painted the same as the car... and u could run lights through the plexi. kill the girls when they look in your car at the events downtown.


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

you got any pics of one done like it?

Im kind of leaning toward this look with speakers behind it


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

or


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Oct 24 2004, 06:53 PM
> *or
> [snapback]2324490[/snapback]​*



Bleh that interior was so worn out...


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

any fibreglass boxes in g-bodys or simular trunked cars out their?


----------



## mmartin1872 (Sep 24, 2004)

http://www.hzemall.com/lincoln/lincoln_cover.htm

defianetly a sweet install... I stopped by the shop today that did this job... then when i was at the store shopping... you'll never guess what rolled up.. the lincoln... Nice lookin car.. He showed me his whole setup while he was there... and he was amazed that i knew about his car... seeing as it was only built like 2 or 3 weeks ago..


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mmartin1872_@Nov 4 2004, 10:42 PM
> *http://www.hzemall.com/lincoln/lincoln_cover.htm
> 
> defianetly a sweet install...  I stopped by the shop today that did this job... then when i was at the store shopping... you'll never guess what rolled up..  the lincoln... Nice lookin car.. He showed me his whole setup while he was there... and he was amazed that i knew about his car... seeing as it was only built like 2 or 3 weeks ago..
> [snapback]2361172[/snapback]​*



nice install, wonder how much that cost him?


----------



## slammedbseries (Oct 27, 2004)

can someone say shit? DO NOT EVER PUT TWO DIFFERENT SUBS w/ ANY DIFFERENCE TOGETHER! cancelation is a big issue


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

set up would run about 3-4 g's


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn this shit is nice homie!


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

ya, i want to put 2 10's and a 15 behind something like that!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slammedbseries_@Nov 6 2004, 10:27 AM
> *can someone say shit? DO NOT EVER PUT TWO DIFFERENT SUBS w/ ANY DIFFERENCE TOGETHER! cancelation is a big issue
> [snapback]2365297[/snapback]​*



I was waiting for someone to say that.even if you were going to have them running at seperate times (one for quality, one for spl) you could get 3 of the same subs and make them sound however you wanted them. You can make 8's sound like only 15's used to , and 15's as tight as only 8's used to do. mixing sizesz is a bad idea.theres a small chance it would work,but a much much larger chance it would have a horrible outcome.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I had a homeboy of mine do my set-up in my regal back in the day. He only charge me arooun $300, but the shit was clean and loud.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

4 12s and 4 6x9s


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

well its not the back seat and it is just 2 10's but if i wanted to i could make a hydro set up work in here.......you just have to plan it out........i know if i wanted to i could redo this a little bit and get 2 pumps and about 6-8 batts in here.........oh yeah it is a regal


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Very clean looking 


what happened with that accident?


----------



## x-raided (Jul 6, 2004)

lookin good man :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by different_@Nov 6 2004, 07:53 AM
> *nice install, wonder how much that cost him?
> [snapback]2365166[/snapback]​*


that car was done at boomers in abbotsford BC canada did tim do the install or was it done before he got there, ither way very clean install


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Nov 13 2004, 02:21 AM
> *Very clean looking
> what happened with that accident?
> [snapback]2391391[/snapback]​*


well basically i got asbout $4100 for the regal.....i am redoing it right now. i think i am gonna start my own build up thread on here. i am gonna redo the whole car and i have been taking pics......it should be done within the next 2 months or less


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Nov 14 2004, 09:25 PM
> *well basically i got asbout $4100 for the regal.....i am redoing it right now. i think i am gonna start my own build up thread on here.  i am gonna redo the whole car and i have been taking pics......it should be done within the next 2 months or less
> [snapback]2402727[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: Right on man, that shit was way to clean to get thrown away..


Got a link to a picture album of all the angles before the crash?


----------



## mmartin1872 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 13 2004, 03:10 PM
> *that car was done at boomers in abbotsford BC canada did tim do the install or was it done before he got there, ither way very clean install
> [snapback]2392508[/snapback]​*


i believe tim did the install... because it was done like 1 maybe 2 months ago... I've only met tim once, and i didn't even know it was him. (i'd heard of his installs though) it's not my ride, but i heard a rumour that including equipment (airbags, audio, rims) the cost was up in the $45000 canadian range.


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mmartin1872 (Sep 24, 2004)

Well they re-arranged that website (hzemall) with the sweet install but here are the finished pics again

http://www.hzemall.com/Installs/lincoln/li...hed_product.htm


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmartin1872_@Nov 4 2004, 09:42 PM
> *http://www.hzemall.com/lincoln/lincoln_cover.htm
> 
> defianetly a sweet install...  I stopped by the shop today that did this job... then when i was at the store shopping... you'll never guess what rolled up..  the lincoln... Nice lookin car.. He showed me his whole setup while he was there... and he was amazed that i knew about his car... seeing as it was only built like 2 or 3 weeks ago..
> [snapback]2361172[/snapback]​*



yeah the install is hella tight. But I want to kno one thing. THat is why do they insist on running the power wire under the vechicle


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

Any more G-bodys?


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

The system in my brother's old Regal... 8- 12's.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Another...


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

:0 wonder how many decibles that was putting out


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slammedbseries_@Nov 6 2004, 11:27 AM
> *can someone say shit? DO NOT EVER PUT TWO DIFFERENT SUBS w/ ANY DIFFERENCE TOGETHER! cancelation is a big issue
> [snapback]2365297[/snapback]​*


must have been reading my mind..big time cancelation..i would just run 3 12s and be done with it..dont mix and match


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice setups


----------



## CrownVicAttack (Jan 9, 2005)

use the backdash, remove it, box it. transmission box, with ports coming out onto the sides of the backseat. invert the 15 and partition a part of the box for it for a custom sound.


----------



## CrownVicAttack (Jan 9, 2005)

code blue, your speakers angle's probably canceled out some of the monophasic tunes. nice looks though. too bad practicality and versatility don't always match up.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CrownVicAttack_@Jan 9 2005, 07:14 PM
> *code blue, your speakers angle's probably canceled out some of the monophasic tunes. nice looks though. too bad practicality and versatility don't always match up.
> [snapback]2587361[/snapback]​*


True, especially when you don't have much room to work with (trunk full of hydraulics). But, it was so loud that it was almost painful to sit in there and listen to music at high volume. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Nov 15 2004, 12:52 AM
> *:thumbsup: Right on man, that shit was way to clean to get thrown away..
> Got a link to a picture album of all the angles before the crash?
> [snapback]2404065[/snapback]​*


well i got it back on the road again now.....check out my build up man....i went ahead and started a thread


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=143629


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Oct 17 2004, 01:38 PM
> *looking for ideas on setting up 2 10'' subs with a 15'' aswell.
> Im thinking of somehow making a single custom back seat with em all enclosed.
> These trunks r so small when you got juice and i figure this may be the only way
> ...


yeah im not sure why this is even in this section but since it is i have to agree with the few guys that said that idea would sound like shit cuz mixing sizes of speakers like that is stupid sounds like shit and doesnt make any fucking sence at all go with 3 12s or something 3 anything as long as they are the same size or go with 4 tens that will bump like a bitch and wont kill you on air space if you go with the right subs. from being into lowriders for 15 yrs ive noticed one thing most lowriders dont seem to know shit about stereos alot do but most dont. go ahead everyone start hating for that comment but it seems to be true


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

i dont have pics but in my 83 monte i fit 2 10''s in the trunk behind the seat between the cylinders.Unless u take the back seat out good luck gettin a 15" back there.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i didnt have juice in this one..2 12s


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dont hate on me to bad..that was my first sound system build..ive learned alot since then :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

if that was your first, not too bad at all....


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 2 2005, 06:26 AM
> *must have been reading my mind..big time cancelation..i would just run 3 12s and be done with it..dont mix and match
> [snapback]2563696[/snapback]​*



running 3 12s is garbage too. i tried running 3 12's, and it sounded like total crap. i went back to running 2 12's. worked a hell of a lot better.


2 12' kickers and a rockford fosgate 1500.1BD will make some good bumps.

i dont care for removing the back seat and cramming it with subs, but if thats what you want, go ahead.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

you could fit 2 12's in between the cylinders.


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 3 2005, 03:05 PM
> *you could fit 2 12's in between the cylinders.
> [snapback]2678831[/snapback]​*


that will work n u still got space..


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Feb 3 2005, 05:11 PM
> *that will work n u still got space..
> [snapback]2679922[/snapback]​*


if i had a pic of my old set-up, i'd post it.


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Feb 3 2005, 06:11 PM
> *that will work n u still got space..
> [snapback]2679922[/snapback]​*


that would make alot of trunk lid noise , would'nt it?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Feb 8 2005, 11:06 PM
> *that would make alot of trunk lid noise , would'nt it?
> [snapback]2699628[/snapback]​*


it wasnt too bad.


----------



## PhatLac (Jul 14, 2004)

I've got two fifteens and juice.... fit's no problem and still have my backseat... Depends on the airspace for what speakers you decide to use on how big or small the box will need to be...


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PhatLac_@Feb 28 2005, 01:48 AM
> *I've got two fifteens and juice.... fit's no problem and still have my backseat... Depends on the airspace for what speakers you decide to use on how big or small the box will need to be...
> [snapback]2786880[/snapback]​*


you got any pics homie?


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatLac_@Feb 28 2005, 01:48 AM
> *I've got two fifteens and juice.... fit's no problem and still have my backseat... Depends on the airspace for what speakers you decide to use on how big or small the box will need to be...
> [snapback]2786880[/snapback]​*



We talking a Cutty or Caddy.......................Just going off the name looks like your talking about a Caddy?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I seen a monte carlo with 4 15" in the back seat and 3 pump 12 batterie setup in the trunk but I dont have any pics of it


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skylarccord_@Oct 25 2004, 01:12 PM~2326712
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: G-body?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slammedbseries_@Nov 6 2004, 10:27 AM~2365297
> *can someone say shit? DO NOT EVER PUT TWO DIFFERENT SUBS w/ ANY DIFFERENCE TOGETHER! cancelation is a big issue
> *


yep, big mistake to mix sub sizes. no point on doing that, buy three of the same sized subs or two


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

here you go homie..I dont feel like post all the pics but just check tham out maybe this will help you 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/336525


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

i recommend getting these for teh kick panels!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Where'd you get those from?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 10 2006, 06:29 PM~5404824
> *Where'd you get those from?
> *


crutchfield.com or i think soundomain.com has em a lil cheaper


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Good looking out homie


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mmartin1872_@Nov 15 2004, 12:12 AM~2405393
> *i believe tim did the install... because it was done like 1 maybe 2 months ago... I've only met tim once, and i didn't even know it was him. (i'd heard of his installs though)  it's not my ride, but i heard a rumour that including equipment (airbags, audio, rims) the cost was up in the $45000 canadian range.
> *


I did the install, but didn't do the billing. The customer got ripped off huge !! The rims weren't in that price and the shop that was contracted to do the air ride made a mess of it, he still has issues with it today.......

That whole deal was one major reason why I decided to open my own shop..........customers shouldn't be treated like that.....ever.....


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

you dont want to put 2 differant size subs they cancel out and sound like shit


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

The best thing to do would be to stick to the same size subwoofers...either keep them 15" or 12" I wouldn't mix and match sizes.


----------

